# How to teach my dog to play fetch correctly



## gsdotto (Jan 16, 2015)

My 10 1/2 month old boy loves going to get anything I throw and he'll bring it back around me every time but won't let me have it and will run away from me if I try to grab it. I've tried prompting with treats but he's disinterested when his toys are involved. Any ideas?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog is ahead of mine. They have taught me how to fetch pretty effectively. I throw the object, they run toward it, and they look at it. I then walk to wherever it is, retrieve it and throw it again. They seem to enjoy this.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Your dog is ahead of mine. They have taught me how to fetch pretty effectively. I throw the object, they run toward it, and they look at it. I then walk to wherever it is, retrieve it and throw it again. They seem to enjoy this.


Ok, this made me laugh

Or when you throw it at them so they catch it and it hits them in the head and they look at you like you are from outer space...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I use two balls...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Play two ball.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely two balls or two of anything just alike. Throw one and when the dogs picks up the first on and looks your way, show the second one. The dog will usually come running back with the first ball to get the second one. I also used 18" pieces of hose for retrieve work. One other thing but not the best is to give your dog a treat when he returns with the ball. I started that because mine would bring the ball back but not let go of it when she was a pup. She liked to play tug. So when I didn't feel like playing tug I'd offer her a treat, she would drop the ball and I'd pick it up and throw it again and she was off to get it. That is actually how I taught her Oust and to drop whatever is in her mouth. It is good exercise either way you do it. 

LOL, Seltzer, been through that one myself. :smirk:


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol, I had the same problem with mine until recently. He would bring it back, I'd go to grab it, and then he'd just bounce around playing keep away! What I did was tell him no sharply when he tried this, and then become really interesting to try and entice him over. It also helps to have him on the leash at first so he can't run away. When you finally get the ball back, make a huge fuss and tell him what a good dog he is. Then make sure to give the ball back immediately. Teach him that it's much more fun to bring it back to you.


----------



## jj1987 (Apr 8, 2013)

I make mine sit/stay until I grab the ball, then continue playing.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

selzer said:


> Your dog is ahead of mine. They have taught me how to fetch pretty effectively. I throw the object, they run toward it, and they look at it. I then walk to wherever it is, retrieve it and throw it again. They seem to enjoy this.




But back to the OPs question 

I also had this problem, before I started learning about engagement training. Once you have your dogs attention, and make playing with a ball or other high value toy all about you and the interaction of you AND this toy, then the dog does not find it interesting anymore to just have the toy. He wants your interaction and focus. It's really quite a beautiful thing.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Regen said:


> But back to the OPs question
> 
> I also had this problem, before I started learning about engagement training. Once you have your dogs attention, and make playing with a ball or other high value toy all about you and the interaction of you AND this toy, then the dog does not find it interesting anymore to just have the toy. He wants your interaction and focus. It's really quite a beautiful thing.


Great post. 

Working on engagement makes such a difference in all aspects of interaction with your dog.


----------

